# T-Shirt Fulfillment Services In Singapore



## chogaijin (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi,

I am looking to start selling a line of shirts soon and I see plenty of great fulfillment services in the USA and a few in Europe which I plan to use for those markets. However, I am based in Singapore and would like to find someone similar to Printful for this region. 

If I use Printful for my Asian customers it will cost $30+ USD for the shirt and shipping before I even get a cut. It's not competitive for this market where people can easily buy printed shirts for under $10USD. I have seen some shops here in Singapore using Printful and they are selling their clothes at about $40 USD. I really doubt they are moving any shirts at that price. 

If there are no good fulfillment centers in the region, is there a low-maintenance, low cost way to just start doing the prints myself?
I am really hesitant to get into the CIS tank stuff. It seems like people are always having issues with them, and I don't think I can get reliable help to solve any issues. I'm not the most technical person in this area. So I don't feel confident that I can properly maintain a printer where a 3rd party has made modifications. Are there any good cartridge based printers that will print well on 100% cotton tees?

Any suggestions would be really greatly appreciated!


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

cost $30+ USD for the shirt and shipping really a bit expensive. May I konw why your cost is so high? When you check a shirt on ebay and so on, they are much cheaper than yours.

If you would like to start doing by your self, you should buy a print machine first, it seems that it is not very expensive and easy to operation.

Of course that will print well on cotton tees


----------



## chogaijin (Jul 15, 2011)

I think I have mis-typed. The prices would be over $20USD including shipping to anywhere in Asia. That is the cost to print the shirt and ship the shirt. It does not include any profit at all. Printful costs $13.50 USD for the shirt and printing. Shipping to Asia is at least another $10.00. So the cost of a shirt is $23.50 minimum. I am based in Singapore. Most t-shirts retail around $15USD -$20USD. My shirts sold locally would be well over local value before even adding to get any kind of profit. If I follow Printful's standard of $10USD profit for each shirt. My shirts would cost $33.50 USD including shipping in Asia. That's just too high for this market. 

I can get cheap shirts from China for $10USD here. The point is that I want to sell my own designs and be able to print them and send them as I need. I don't have the space for screen printing, or the $$ for a DTG machine. I am looking at buying a heat transfer set-up since so far in the Asian market there are no reasonably priced drop shippers to my knowledge.

If you or anyone knows of any Asian t-shirt drop shippers especially for the S.E.A markets, Japan, and South Korea, it would be great if you could share the info!


----------



## mostendorf (Feb 9, 2007)

TSC has a Chinese distribution network, they import Gildan, LAT/Rabbit Skins, Dyenomite and Tultex. You can contact their sales manager, Richard at [email protected]. He knows everyone in Asia, including Singapore and can help you out. TSC Apparel Gildan 2016 全线产品代理商


----------



## chogaijin (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mikeyd2k (Jan 12, 2017)

chogaijin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking to start selling a line of shirts soon and I see plenty of great fulfillment services in the USA and a few in Europe which I plan to use for those markets. However, I am based in Singapore and would like to find someone similar to Printful for this region.
> 
> ...


Hey there! Would love to know the fulfillment companies you found in Europe.. and if you found some good ones for Asian markets yet..?? 
Much thanks!! 
~Mike


----------



## AbovePrint (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi, 

We are t-shirt fulfilment company based in Thailand. Shipping to Singapore is not a problem at all. We have full stock of Gildan and other grade of fabrics. We can ship to anywhere in the region and worldwide. Just drop me an e-mail at [email protected] and we can discuss in details.

You can check some of our work out here: Portfolio or Facebook


----------

